

Show HN: Is anybody interested in these .com domain's I'm getting rid of. - wheresclark

I&#x27;m doing some spring cleaning of my domains. If anyone is interested in these, I&#x27;d be happy to chat. 
I&#x27;d prefer to keep the &#x27;sneaky&#x27; domains all as one, but will consider selling them individually. Send me an email. clark@adventureplaybook.com sneakyadventure.com<p>sneakyandgreen.com<p>sneakyapp.com<p>sneakyblizzard.com<p>sneakyboat.com<p>sneakycycle.com<p>sneakydelivery.com<p>sneakyevents.com<p>sneakyfood.com<p>sneakygear.com<p>sneakygroups.com<p>sneakyhire.com<p>sneakyhost.com<p>sneakyonline.com<p>sneakypaddle.com<p>sneakyparking.com<p>sneakyplanet.com<p>sneakyproducts.com<p>sneakyrental.com<p>sneakyrentals.com<p>sneakyride.com<p>sneakysail.com<p>sneakyscience.com<p>sneakyshare.co<p>sneakyshare.net<p>sneakyshare.org<p>sneakysharing.com<p>sneakyshop.com<p>sneakystorage.com<p>sneakystyle.com<p>sneakytask.com<p>sneakythings.com<p>sneakytransport.com<p>sneakytravel.com<p>joinplanet.net<p>thinkplanet.co<p>tryplanet.net<p>adangerousread.com
======
wheresclark
Hi all,

Your suspicion is fair enough. Price range is from $200 for individual domains
but will be happy to discuss if buying as a group. I'm not looking to make
five figures off this.

------
jkaykin
I would use Namebox to sell: [http://namebox.io/](http://namebox.io/)

 _No affiliation_

------
chirags
Please add this to the list too

[http://www.shopperoye.com](http://www.shopperoye.com)

------
bmelton
What'll you take for the very last one, 'adangerousread.com'?

~~~
stevekemp
Yeah these lists are a bit futile without pricing ranges.

Last time I saw a post with a domain I fancied I replied back with a £XXX
amount and was told the price desired was £XX,XXX which was both insane and a
waste of time for both of us.

~~~
bmelton
LOL. I posted the message, then saw the request to submit inquiries via email.
At that point, I realized that it wasn't worth it. I'd pay, probably, list
price, maybe list price + a small markup... but I didn't want to set myself up
for a 5 figure inquiry, even if it would be super easy to walk away from.

